# Gibraltar



## Peng8888 (Feb 14, 2013)

*The of camping motorhomes. La linea GIBRALTER*

Can you place this in appropriate place no glasses. No. Time for your rules 
07/0213. All motorhomes. We're. Kicked of the sit we have occupied for 30. Years here in Spain , we parked. Half. Mile away. Again. Guardia. Civil. Removed. All British. Vans. Motorhomes . From. LA. LIMEA. GIBRLATER. FACING THE. AIRSTRIP. THE WHITE. APEX. END OF GIBRALTER , WE. WE'RE TOLD TO GO. AND. IND SOME BLATANTLY. SHOUTING. ARGENTINA. MALVINAS , THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON NOW. FOR 6 months. Stopped. At. Customs. 6. Hour. Wait. To get on off the rock . Intil. 14/022013. We were. Chased. Out of la linea. For good. Concrete. Blocks. Brought in to stop. Anyone. Parking. Ever. Again , the end of. An. Era. Good luck. Scouse. Joe.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

eh? :?:


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Can you translate please?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All I can say is

If you have been living on the side of the road for 30 years no wonder you have been ordered off. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I crossed Spain off my list 2 years ago. There is much trouble ahead for that country. And during periods of high unemployment then minorities will become scape goats. 

It was quite a memory trip as your message brought back memories of the old telegram. There was something about getting a telegram that was exciting.

Very sorry that you have been up ended. I think you ought to consider carefully where you next settle down otherwise that could be a very brief stay.

But best of luck and hope things work out well in the end.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why don't you look at the message and not the grammar. i think somebody is trying to help you European wanderers.

You could at least say thanks. :roll:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Either typing to fast, got an ipad or drinking...

But I think he meant to say..
He has no glasses to read and no time to check the rulea about posting.
Think he is refering to dates ie. 7 feb 2013 and 14 feb 2013.
Hassle at the parking area at La Linea on the spanish side across from Gibralter... Many vans used to stay there on the waste ground. Sounds like the Spanish want them to "go home" and they want the Falklands .!!

Glad I come to Morocco and spent my cash here !!!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I crossed Spain off my list 2 years ago. There is much trouble ahead for that country. And during periods of high unemployment then minorities will become scape goats.
> 
> end.


I have just been reading on a facebook page that all Non spanish people who are now resident in Spain have to declare all assets over €50,000 that are in another country... Lots of talk about a potential tax bill in the future and many wanting to sell up and leave but trapped as no one wants to buy their property...

Glad I havd my motorhome and can just move along...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well, somewhat garbled, but get the gist I think? have you been there 30 years? That brings a whole new meaning to the term "wild camping" :?:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

No, long terming,30 YEARS ! Longer then I have lived in my house.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pusser said:


> I crossed Spain off my list 2 years ago. There is much trouble ahead for that country. And during periods of high unemployment then minorities will become scape goats.
> 
> It was quite a memory trip as your message brought back memories of the old telegram. There was something about getting a telegram that was exciting.
> 
> ...


Ive only dipped into Northern Spain in the van and to be honest mainly to smuggle cheap **** back through France! 

I have only been a couple of times to the Costas, Marbella, Puerto Banus etc. Oh and Gibralter which was pretty grim. Never liked any of them. You do hear a lot of bad reports about crime and the rozzers doing you at every opportunity. I decided with my track record probably best to avoid.

Sorry you have been moved on but thanks for letting people know as a lot do head that way.

Why don't you try Morocco?


----------

